# backsnap - lookingfor reviews



## tobe (May 17, 2009)

Hello,

I wrote a snapshot management and backup tool for FreeBSD, and since it's my first shell script / man pages / port, i'm looking for experienced peoples to review my code, my man pages and my port before submitting it.

the project page is hosted on my server: http://www.gnagnaki.net/projects/backsnap

from gnagnaki you can read the man pages in html, download the source code and checkout the port if you want to test it.

Gnagnaki is usually up most of the time.

Thanks for your help,
TobÃ©


----------



## phoenix (May 17, 2009)

Is this for managing UFS snapshots?  Doesn't mention that anywhere.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 17, 2009)

The backsnap manpage said:


```
Soft-updates must be enabled on the filesystem.
```


----------



## tobe (May 17, 2009)

Mmm yes UFS should be mentioned in the html and man pages to avoid confusions with other filesystems that supports snapshots.

Edit:
I've mentioned UFS in the html page and man pages, and fixed some problems with '"' in man pages.


----------

